# My Babies!!



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! These are my pups:
Chief : 5 year old GSD - fed Prey Model Raw for the last few months and doing fabulous!!
Henry : 2 year Old Shih Tzu - raw fed
Augustus (Gus) : 1 year old Poodle /Bichon mix - raw fed
They are the best dogs! 
I hope the pics show up, doing this on my Kindle


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Great looking pups!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Awww they are cute.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What cute pups! They all look so happy!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

They are adorable.


----------

